# Favor...?



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have photoshop or anything neat and fun like that.
I've been a member on here for some time and I feel like my posts are missing something fun.
I was wondering if anyone could make me a signature banner of my Moose?
 It'd be sooooooo appreciated! 
I'd ask for one of my Hiccup but I don't have any good quality photos pf him yet.

The pictures I'd like to have used of Moose

















It's cool if you can, it's cool if you can't. 
Just figured I love so many of your banners that there is no harm in asking <3


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'll see what I can whip up tomorrow....but had to write and say OMG what amazing pictures, and what a gorgeous hedgie!

~Katie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say that I hope someone can do it for you. Those pictures are awesome. I love the first one.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks! I really love these photos of Moose <3


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a pretty basic one I whipped up. Feel free to use it or not


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

baaaahahahahah! That's CUTE! :lol:


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

I could volunteer to make one (if you want many ;p) when I get home tonight. 
I'll do my best, anyway. I need distraction-projects from all the things I should be doing...


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't help with the banner, but I just wanted to congratulate you on having such a stunning hedgehog. I love the big red eyes!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: thank you! It's funny, Moose has such bold red eyes in these photos but they are much more pink in real life. They never look the natural pink that they are in photos though.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I have to say - that first picture of Moose - he's giving such an evil eye. It would be cool to do devil moose horns.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

OMG! I love the first picture! Moose looks so EVIL! :lol: what a cutie


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Moose is a beautiful hedgie!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is one from me.

Feel free to use


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: bahahahahhahaha I LOVE HIS LITTLE ANTLERS! <3 hahahahahaha


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Glad you like it  was fun to do and he looks super gorgeous with his moose antlers/horns


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

PapilionRu said:


> Here is one from me.
> 
> Feel free to use


This is SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PapilionRu said:


> Here is one from me.
> 
> Feel free to use


So cute and fitting  A moose should have horns :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Great work!!! I love it! (*sign*, reminds me a bit of the jackalopes we had in Colorado when I was young. :lol: )


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

PapilionRu said:


> Here is one from me.
> 
> Feel free to use


How come my hedgie doesn't have antlers like this? Is it normal, should I be worried? :lol: Too cute!


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Not just the banner... your AVATAR PICTURE of a moosehog is too cute for words!!!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

:lol: I love that doodle of Moose, Luke McKay, a good friend and talented artist drew it for me  It always makes me smile.


----------

